# i need some help with alge



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i cant kill this stuff every time i clean it it comes right back. could some body give me some words of wisdom. here are some pics.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I can't see the exact algae spiece from the pics you posted.

Can you post better pics?

What is your nitrates and phosphate readings?Do you use Co2 or fertilizer.Can you give more details of your setup?Lighting?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol...i dont see any algae....


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

how often are you leaving your light on, dont leave your light on all the time when i had a problem with alge i just syphon it out with my python and not leave the light on so much maybe 10 to 12 hours a day is all it needs


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

try some type of algea eating species, but yeah start with your water params,lighting ...see what the imbalance is.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

here are some more pics of this stuff. this is the best pics i can get. my water specs are ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 20, ph 6.0. i have tried to raise my ph but i cant get it to come up. this tank has one 10" guyan rhom and is planted with substrate for plants, it has lots of ground cover plants in it, and very good filteration but no co2 the light system is 160 watts and i only run them 8 hours per day, the tank size is 75g i also use flourish for a fertlizer. this alge stick to my plant and my substrate and when i clean it it comes back. i hope this is enough info to help


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

green hair algae????.....maybe. try to put some fast growing stem plants in there to eat up nutrients and get some CO2 pumping in there, even if it is just flourish excell for now.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

anybody else have any ideas.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

6.0pH is great for most freshwater plants.
If it is slimy and stinks, it is cyanobacteria, and not algea.

As Husky Jim said, we can help you much better if you tell us your lighting, and how you keep your tank running.


----------

